# Piano music like Debussy/Ravel?



## Manok

Specifically I am seeking works like the earlier works of Debussy, and any period of Ravel. I've been seeking for awhile and haven't found any that struck me as similar. I was saddened to learn that there wasn't very much piano music by either composer.


----------



## tdc

While all of Ravel's solo piano music can fit onto a couple of discs, there is more by Debussy he composed a fair bit:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Claude_Debussy_by_genre

I recommend also looking into the piano works of Rodrigo, Albeniz and Szymanowski.


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## Mandryka

For music which makes me think of Ravel, try the Schoenberg op 25 suite; for music which makes me think of Debussy, try some of Charles Griffes piano music, Scriabin's Vers la Flamme, Messiaen's Visions de l'amen, and maybe Michael Finnissy's Snowdrift and the Busoni Sonatines.


----------



## Chatellerault

Scriabin (e.g. 24 Preludes op. 11, two Poems op. 32)

Cesar Franck has some music for piano solo of course but my main recommendation is his _Sonata for piano and violin_, from 1886, with the kind of rich chromatic harmonies that were already common in France when Debussy was a student


----------



## elgar's ghost

You might want to try some of the later piano output of Gabriel Fauré - originating from the generation before Ravel and Debussy he was always more romantically inclined but I think the relative complexity of his later works makes for some connective tissue with those two, even if Faure's piano music was usually devoid of the descriptive 'tone picture' element which was a feature of many of the piano compositions by the two younger men.

To begin with I'd suggest _Nocturnes_ nos. 8-13 (1902-21) and the nine _Préludes_ (1909-10).


----------



## classical yorkist

Decaux _Clairs de Lune_ is outstanding, you'll love it. Also try Roussel and Chabrier. Try investigating the Spanish composers like Turina, Granados, Falla and Albeniz. Some stunning piano music there.


----------



## Ras

Maybe you should try *Mompou*??:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Mompou-Pia...ie=UTF8&qid=1519052239&sr=1-1&keywords=mompou


----------



## Manok

I haven't listened to Frank in ages. I had no idea he wrote piano music.


----------



## Chatellerault




----------



## Josquin13

Finding solo piano music that is in a "similar" vein to Debussy and Ravel is a lot easier than finding works that are of the same high quality and depth of imagination; as both composers stood out in their age. However, they influenced many other composers, both French & otherwise. While they were themselves influenced by a number of composers--such as Liszt, Chopin, Satie, Franck, Faure, etc., and most significantly, each other.

I. I've explored a good selection of the lesser French composers of the Debussy/Ravel era, & tend to find their solo piano music fairly average, and sometimes more along the lines of 'salon' music, or worse "music hall" music (as with some of Satie's lesser music), but not always. Composers like Roussel, for example--whose chamber & orchestral music I think highly of--didn't generally compose solo piano music of a comparable quality, in my view. However, you might find certain pieces by Roussel, and other French composers, such as Hahn, Chabrier, Pierne, Poulenc, Severac, Magnard, Milhaud, and Saint-Saens to be worthwhile. (Among those French composers whose piano music I've yet to explore are Schmitt, Ropartz, & Vierne.) Much of their piano music has been posted on You Tube, so it isn't difficult to access.

I'd suggest starting with the recordings by pianist Magda Tagliaferro, because if she can't convince you of the value of some of these lesser French composers' piano music, it's unlikely others will:

Reynaldo Hahn's "Les Reveries du Prince Eglantine":





A 1960 studio recital from Tagliaferro, including the music of Emmanuel Chabrier:





Hahn's "Le Rossingnol Eperdu", as played by Earl Wild (or Billy Eidi), may be of interest:





Marcelle Meyer is another pianist that knew Debussy, Ravel, & others. Her Chabrier might be of interest:





Ravel himself admired the music of Darius Milhaud (for its imagination), though I don't normally associate Milhaud with solo piano music myself (at least, not as I do his chamber music, such as the beautiful Violin Sonata No. 2 (1917), which clearly shows that Milhaud was himself a violinist). Nevertheless, Milhaud's "Le Printemps", and his "Sonatine for Piano", Op. 354 are interesting works. So there may be other worthwhile piano discoveries to be made within Milhaud's opus, as I haven't explored it thoroughly:










II. Otherwise, here are the solo piano works that I've found to be the most interesting among Debussy & Ravel's French contemporaries:

Erik Satie--3 Gymnopedies, 6 Gnossienes, etc. Satie was hugely influential on Debussy, though it was Satie's intellect & wide range of ideas & suggestions that were so important to Debussy's development, probably more so than Satie's actual music; for example, the idea to compose an opera on "Pelleas et Melisande" was first Satie's idea (who mentioned it to Debussy), as was Satie's insistence that Debussy attend a concert of Gamelan music in Paris (which profoundly changed Debussy's whole conception of music in relation to the cosmos), etc. In addition, Satie was strongly influential on Ravel & Stravinsky too. However, not all of Satie's music is of the same high standard--as he played the piano in French music halls, and wrote some of his lesser music for these venues. Satie also came to regret some of his more avant-garde piano music, later in life:










(Among Satie pianists, I'd most recommend Roland Pöntinen, Olaf Höjer, France Clidat, Jacques Fevrier, Aldo Ciccolini's early EMI recordings--but not so much his later EMI set, Pascal Roge, Daniel Varsano (a student of Tagliaferro), and Reinbert de Leeuw (though I must warn you that some of de Leeuw's Satie is slow, and at times probably too slow, such as with his 3 Gymnopedies. Though his two 6 Gnossienes recordings are arguably unequalled.)

Francis Poulenc--For the most part, I find Poulenc's solo piano music to be derivative of Satie. However, there are some works that I've liked by Poulenc, such as his "Melancholie", "Trois pieces", FP 48, and "Trois Mouvements Perpétuels", FP 14a, and maybe some of the "8 Nocturnes", FP 56:














Charles Koechlin--"Paysages et marines", op. 63, and "Les Heures persanes", Op. 65. Debussy must have both admired Koechlin & felt a certain kinship for his composing style, since he asked Koechlin to orchestrate his late ballet, Khamma, when he had become too ill to do so. I sometimes get the impression that people find Koechlin's meditative, Zen-like music to be an acquired taste? As for myself, I like Koechlin's piano music, and his other chamber & orchestral works too, & especially appreciate his Haydn-like ability to masterfully blend and orchestrate various instruments together (as he does so skillfully in the late 1949 chamber version of his "Paysages et Marines"):

Paysages et Marines (played by Christoph Keller?, I suspect):





Paysages et Marines (played by Michael Korstick):





Les heures persanes (played by Kathryn Stott):





Les heures persanes (played by Michael Korstick):





Gabriel Faure--Nocturnes, Preludes, Barcarolles, Impromptus, Dolly Suite, Op. 56, etc.:









--I hope that this important Faure LP recording will one day finally be released on CD.












 (Here 10 different pianists play one of Faure's better known Nocturnes--the no. 4 in E-flat major, Op. 36.)

(Pianists that I've most liked in Faure--Germaine Thyssens-Valentin, Magda Tagliaferro, Marguerite Long, Samons François, Jean-Claude Pennetier, Evelyn Crochet, Pascal Roge, Jean-Phillipe Collard, and Vlado Perlemuter.)

Alberic Magnard--"Trois Pieces", Op. 1 and "Promenades", Op. 7 (if he'd only lived a longer life... ):










Debussy & Ravel also influenced 20th century French composers--Olivier Messiaen, for example, as well as Henri Dutilleux, Jehan Alain, and to some extent Andre Jolivet too:


















III. Among foreign composers that were French influenced, I'd turn first to the Russian composers, since a number of them had ties to Paris through Diaghilev's Ballet Russes, and were strongly influenced by the musical culture of Paris, including Debussy & Ravel, and vice versa. For example, you might explore the piano music of Prokofiev's teacher, Nikolai Tcherepnin, whose 1911 ballet for Diaghilev, "Narcisse et Echo", I think highly of (Rozhdestvensky made a world premiere recording of the ballet for Chandos); as well as that of his son, Alexander Tcherepnin, too:

Nikolai Tcherepnin:









https://www.amazon.com/Tcherepnin-N...r0&keywords=nikolai+tcherepnin+rozhdestvensky

Alexander Tcherepnin--his piano music was championed by pianist Monique Haas, who was a great Ravel & Debussy pianist:






In addition, there are works by Serge Prokofiev that were partly French influenced, or at least like Debussy & Ravel, very imaginative. For example, you might explore Prokofiev's French-titled, "Visions Fugitives", and his Piano Sonatas 8 & 9. Also, his "Music for children", Op. 65, and Old Grandmother's Tales, or "Four Grandmother's Songs", are worth hearing, in relation to Ravel, perhaps, etc.:






























Igor Stravinsky was influenced by Debussy too (& vice versa), especially his ballet "Petrushka", whose "sonorous magic" Debussy said he admired. So it might be worth exploring piano performances of "Petrushka" & Stravinsky's other ballets--"The Firebird", "Rite of Spring", etc. (possibly for four hands), as well as any solo piano music that Stravinsky composed during his early years in Paris:






(You might also look into the music of Scriabin too, his Sonatas 1-10, Preludes, Etudes, and Vers la Flamme, Op. 72, and possibly the piano music of Rheinhold Gliere and Rimsky Korsakov, as well.)

The American composer Charles Tomlinson Griffes was also influenced by French Impressionism. You can hear it clearly in Griffes' "The White Peacock", for example:






Of course, Debussy and Ravel had a special connection to the music of Spain as well, which is apparent in a number of their works. And, conversely, the Spanish composers were influenced by what was happening in Paris. The following works are very worthwhile, IMO, if you don't know them:

Isaac Albeniz--"Iberia"










Federico Mompou:

"Musica Callada":





"Impresiones intimas":





Enrique Granados--"Goyescas":





You might also explore the music of Manuel de Falla--who lived in Paris for seven years and knew both Debussy & Ravel--such as his "Nights in the Gardens of Spain", where the orchestration was influenced by Ravel:






The Belgian composers were similarly French influenced (but in the case of the Belgian born Cesar Franck also an early influence on many French composers, including Faure & Ravel). You might look into the many volumed CD series "In Flander's Fields" on the Phaedra label to get acquainted with who these Belgian composers were, as some of them are obscure yet surprisingly fine composers, and they may have written some worthwhile piano compositions. However, I'm not sure about that, since, other than Franck, the only Belgian composer whose piano music I've heard was that of Joseph Jongen, & only recently (played by pianist Gary Stegall). On first impression, I found some of it interesting, but not overwhelmingly so. For me, Jongen was at his best when he was most influenced by French Impressionism (as opposed to the excesses of late Romanticism), such as with his "Concert a cinq", Op. 71, which I consider to be a masterpiece, but there may be solo piano pieces that you'll find worthwhile:

https://www.amazon.com/Flanders-Fie...519973614&sr=1-2&keywords=in+flander's+fields









https://www.amazon.com/Jongen-Piano...&qid=1520007918&sr=1-7&keywords=joseph+jongen

You might also look into the Czech composers too: for example, Bohuslav Martinu was definitely French (& Jazz) influenced (as with his early Debussy-like song cycle, Nipponari), having studied with Roussel in Paris, and marrying a French wife (in his first marriage); though the French musical influence on Martinu came more from the direction of the avant-garde--from Stravinsky, late Satie & Les Six, than perhaps Debussy & Ravel. Of course, Martinu's music is distinctly Czech too. Though I do find Martinu's "Butterflies and Birds of Paradise" piano pieces to be very French sounding, for example (& partly Lisztian too):






You might find that Leos Janacek's "Into the Mist" and "On an Overgrown Path" contain some French influences too. I'd suggest the recordings by pianist Rudolph Firkusny and Ivan Moravec.










The piano music of George Enescu will yield some interesting French influenced discoveries too--such as his "Suite for Piano", Op. 10.

Here's a rare tape of Enescu playing his Pavane from that Suite:






and the whole Op. 10 work:






As others have mentioned, the piano music of the Polish composer Karol Szymanowski may have a French flavor. I'd most recommend his "Metopes" for solo piano, but like his 3 Masques too:










Finally, in more recent years, lovers of French piano music might enjoy pianist Roland Pöntinen's improvisation on Vladimir Cosma's Satie-like "Promenade", used in the French film, "Diva":






Here is some interesting, related reading:

https://www.amazon.com/Art-French-P...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch
https://www.amazon.com/French-Piani...&keywords=charles+timbrell+french+piano+music

While I wouldn't consider most of the piano music that I've mentioned above to be on the same level as Debussy & Ravel at their best--except for Prokofiev's Piano Sonatas 1-9 & "Visions Fugitives", & maybe certain individual works by other composers--nevertheless, I hope that you (& others) will make some interesting new discoveries.


----------



## Josquin13

Here are more listening suggestions to add to my lengthy post above:

(1) Two Debussy influenced works by composer Zoltan Kodaly:

"Meditation sur un motif de Claude Debussy":






Seven Pieces for Piano, Op. 11:










(2) Georges Bizet's "Chants du Rhin" or "Songs without words" (Jean-Marc Luisada has also recorded this music--coupled with Faure--see link below):






https://www.amazon.com/Bizet-Chants...96853&sr=1-3&keywords=jean-marc+luisada+bizet

(3) An album by American pianist David Korevaar performing piano works by lesser known composers of the Belle Epoque--Henry Aubert, Roger Ducasse, etc. By the way, French pianist Dominique Merlet has recorded the complete solo piano music of Ducasse (a student of Faure), if interested (as have pianists Martin Jones & Joel Hastings):

https://www.amazon.com/Ricardo-Viñes-Collection-David-Korevaar/dp/B000WC38K0

https://www.amazon.com/Fauré-Roger-...qid=1521997159&sr=8-1&keywords=Merlet+ducasse

4) Two solo piano works by Ernest Chausson, including his Paysage (Landescape), Op.38, a late work from 1895 that was published posthumously:






5) The Piano Sonata in E-flat minor by Paul Dukas is an interesting, massive work, too:






6) Finally, as mentioned above, the solo piano music of 20th century French composer Henri Dutilleux was clearly influenced by Debussy & Ravel, as well as Satie & Poulenc, though it is more modern:






https://www.amazon.com/Works-Piano-...521999934&sr=1-1&keywords=dutilleux+queffelec


----------



## Portamento

^ Great posts, Josquin.

I have nothing but praise for Schmitt's piano music and prefer it to Satie's. _Ombres_ and _Mirages_ are gems; _Symphonie concertante_, while not piano solo, is a must-hear.


----------



## Roger Knox

Messaien's early Preludes
John Ireland's The Island Spell, Amberley Wild Brooks, etc.


----------



## Omicron9

Josquin, excellent post. Thank you for taking the time to type it all out. 

-09



Josquin13 said:


> Finding solo piano music that is in a "similar" vein to Debussy and Ravel is a lot easier than finding works that are of the same high quality and depth of imagination; as both composers stood out in their age. However, they influenced many other composers, both French & otherwise. While they were themselves influenced by a number of composers--such as Liszt, Chopin, Satie, Franck, Faure, etc., and most significantly, each other.
> 
> I. I've explored a good selection of the lesser French composers of the Debussy/Ravel era, & tend to find their solo piano music fairly average, and sometimes more along the lines of 'salon' music, or worse "music hall" music (as with some of Satie's lesser music), but not always. Composers like Roussel, for example--whose chamber & orchestral music I think highly of--didn't generally compose solo piano music of a comparable quality, in my view. However, you might find certain pieces by Roussel, and other French composers, such as Hahn, Chabrier, Pierne, Poulenc, Severac, Magnard, Milhaud, and Saint-Saens to be worthwhile. (Among those French composers whose piano music I've yet to explore are Schmitt, Ropartz, & Vierne.) Much of their piano music has been posted on You Tube, so it isn't difficult to access.
> 
> I'd suggest starting with the recordings by pianist Magda Tagliaferro, because if she can't convince you of the value of some of these lesser French composers' piano music, it's unlikely others will:
> 
> Reynaldo Hahn's "Les Reveries du Prince Eglantine":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1960 studio recital from Tagliaferro, including the music of Emmanuel Chabrier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahn's "Le Rossingnol Eperdu", as played by Earl Wild (or Billy Eidi), may be of interest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marcelle Meyer is another pianist that knew Debussy, Ravel, & others. Her Chabrier might be of interest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravel himself admired the music of Darius Milhaud (for its imagination), though I don't normally associate Milhaud with solo piano music myself (at least, not as I do his chamber music, such as the beautiful Violin Sonata No. 2 (1917), which clearly shows that Milhaud was himself a violinist). Nevertheless, Milhaud's "Le Printemps", and his "Sonatine for Piano", Op. 354 are interesting works. So there may be other worthwhile piano discoveries to be made within Milhaud's opus, as I haven't explored it thoroughly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> II. Otherwise, here are the solo piano works that I've found to be the most interesting among Debussy & Ravel's French contemporaries:
> 
> Erik Satie--3 Gymnopedies, 6 Gnossienes, etc. Satie was hugely influential on Debussy, though it was Satie's intellect & wide range of ideas & suggestions that were so important to Debussy's development, probably more so than Satie's actual music; for example, the idea to compose an opera on "Pelleas et Melisande" was first Satie's idea (who mentioned it to Debussy), as was Satie's insistence that Debussy attend a concert of Gamelan music in Paris (which profoundly changed Debussy's whole conception of music in relation to the cosmos), etc. In addition, Satie was strongly influential on Ravel & Stravinsky too. However, not all of Satie's music is of the same high standard--as he played the piano in French music halls, and wrote some of his lesser music for these venues. Satie also came to regret some of his more avant-garde piano music, later in life:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Among Satie pianists, I'd most recommend Roland Pöntinen, Olaf Höjer, France Clidat, Jacques Fevrier, Aldo Ciccolini's early EMI recordings--but not so much his later EMI set, Pascal Roge, Daniel Varsano (a student of Tagliaferro), and Reinbert de Leeuw (though I must warn you that some of de Leeuw's Satie is slow, and at times probably too slow, such as with his 3 Gymnopedies. Though his two 6 Gnossienes recordings are arguably unequalled.)
> 
> Francis Poulenc--For the most part, I find Poulenc's solo piano music to be derivative of Satie. However, there are some works that I've liked by Poulenc, such as his "Melancholie", "Trois pieces", FP 48, and "Trois Mouvements Perpétuels", FP 14a, and maybe some of the "8 Nocturnes", FP 56:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles Koechlin--"Paysages et marines", op. 63, and "Les Heures persanes", Op. 65. Debussy must have both admired Koechlin & felt a certain kinship for his composing style, since he asked Koechlin to orchestrate his late ballet, Khamma, when he had become too ill to do so. I sometimes get the impression that people find Koechlin's meditative, Zen-like music to be an acquired taste? As for myself, I like Koechlin's piano music, and his other chamber & orchestral works too, & especially appreciate his Haydn-like ability to masterfully blend and orchestrate various instruments together (as he does so skillfully in the late 1949 chamber version of his "Paysages et Marines"):
> 
> Paysages et Marines (played by Christoph Keller?, I suspect):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paysages et Marines (played by Michael Korstick):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les heures persanes (played by Kathryn Stott):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les heures persanes (played by Michael Korstick):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabriel Faure--Nocturnes, Preludes, Barcarolles, Impromptus, Dolly Suite, Op. 56, etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --I hope that this important Faure LP recording will one day finally be released on CD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Here 10 different pianists play one of Faure's better known Nocturnes--the no. 4 in E-flat major, Op. 36.)
> 
> (Pianists that I've most liked in Faure--Germaine Thyssens-Valentin, Magda Tagliaferro, Marguerite Long, Samons François, Jean-Claude Pennetier, Evelyn Crochet, Pascal Roge, Jean-Phillipe Collard, and Vlado Perlemuter.)
> 
> Alberic Magnard--"Trois Pieces", Op. 1 and "Promenades", Op. 7 (if he'd only lived a longer life... ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debussy & Ravel also influenced 20th century French composers--Olivier Messiaen, for example, as well as Henri Dutilleux, Jehan Alain, and to some extent Andre Jolivet too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> III. Among foreign composers that were French influenced, I'd turn first to the Russian composers, since a number of them had ties to Paris through Diaghilev's Ballet Russes, and were strongly influenced by the musical culture of Paris, including Debussy & Ravel, and vice versa. For example, you might explore the piano music of Prokofiev's teacher, Nikolai Tcherepnin, whose 1911 ballet for Diaghilev, "Narcisse et Echo", I think highly of (Rozhdestvensky made a world premiere recording of the ballet for Chandos); as well as that of his son, Alexander Tcherepnin, too:
> 
> Nikolai Tcherepnin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Tcherepnin-N...r0&keywords=nikolai+tcherepnin+rozhdestvensky
> 
> Alexander Tcherepnin--his piano music was championed by pianist Monique Haas, who was a great Ravel & Debussy pianist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, there are works by Serge Prokofiev that were partly French influenced, or at least like Debussy & Ravel, very imaginative. For example, you might explore Prokofiev's French-titled, "Visions Fugitives", and his Piano Sonatas 8 & 9. Also, his "Music for children", Op. 65, and Old Grandmother's Tales, or "Four Grandmother's Songs", are worth hearing, in relation to Ravel, perhaps, etc.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igor Stravinsky was influenced by Debussy too (& vice versa), especially his ballet "Petrushka", whose "sonorous magic" Debussy said he admired. So it might be worth exploring piano performances of "Petrushka" & Stravinsky's other ballets--"The Firebird", "Rite of Spring", etc. (possibly for four hands), as well as any solo piano music that Stravinsky composed during his early years in Paris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (You might also look into the music of Scriabin too, his Sonatas 1-10, Preludes, Etudes, and Vers la Flamme, Op. 72, and possibly the piano music of Rheinhold Gliere and Rimsky Korsakov, as well.)
> 
> The American composer Charles Tomlinson Griffes was also influenced by French Impressionism. You can hear it clearly in Griffes' "The White Peacock", for example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Debussy and Ravel had a special connection to the music of Spain as well, which is apparent in a number of their works. And, conversely, the Spanish composers were influenced by what was happening in Paris. The following works are very worthwhile, IMO, if you don't know them:
> 
> Isaac Albeniz--"Iberia"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Federico Mompou:
> 
> "Musica Callada":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Impresiones intimas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enrique Granados--"Goyescas":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might also explore the music of Manuel de Falla--who lived in Paris for seven years and knew both Debussy & Ravel--such as his "Nights in the Gardens of Spain", where the orchestration was influenced by Ravel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Belgian composers were similarly French influenced (but in the case of the Belgian born Cesar Franck also an early influence on many French composers, including Faure & Ravel). You might look into the many volumed CD series "In Flander's Fields" on the Phaedra label to get acquainted with who these Belgian composers were, as some of them are obscure yet surprisingly fine composers, and they may have written some worthwhile piano compositions. However, I'm not sure about that, since, other than Franck, the only Belgian composer whose piano music I've heard was that of Joseph Jongen, & only recently (played by pianist Gary Stegall). On first impression, I found some of it interesting, but not overwhelmingly so. For me, Jongen was at his best when he was most influenced by French Impressionism (as opposed to the excesses of late Romanticism), such as with his "Concert a cinq", Op. 71, which I consider to be a masterpiece, but there may be solo piano pieces that you'll find worthwhile:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Flanders-Fie...519973614&sr=1-2&keywords=in+flander's+fields
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Jongen-Piano...&qid=1520007918&sr=1-7&keywords=joseph+jongen
> 
> You might also look into the Czech composers too: for example, Bohuslav Martinu was definitely French (& Jazz) influenced (as with his early Debussy-like song cycle, Nipponari), having studied with Roussel in Paris, and marrying a French wife (in his first marriage); though the French musical influence on Martinu came more from the direction of the avant-garde--from Stravinsky, late Satie & Les Six, than perhaps Debussy & Ravel. Of course, Martinu's music is distinctly Czech too. Though I do find Martinu's "Butterflies and Birds of Paradise" piano pieces to be very French sounding, for example (& partly Lisztian too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might find that Leos Janacek's "Into the Mist" and "On an Overgrown Path" contain some French influences too. I'd suggest the recordings by pianist Rudolph Firkusny and Ivan Moravec.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The piano music of George Enescu will yield some interesting French influenced discoveries too--such as his "Suite for Piano", Op. 10.
> 
> Here's a rare tape of Enescu playing his Pavane from that Suite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the whole Op. 10 work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As others have mentioned, the piano music of the Polish composer Karol Szymanowski may have a French flavor. I'd most recommend his "Metopes" for solo piano, but like his 3 Masques too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, in more recent years, lovers of French piano music might enjoy pianist Roland Pöntinen's improvisation on Vladimir Cosma's Satie-like "Promenade", used in the French film, "Diva":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some interesting, related reading:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Art-French-P...preST=_SY291_BO1,204,203,200_QL40_&dpSrc=srch
> https://www.amazon.com/French-Piani...&keywords=charles+timbrell+french+piano+music
> 
> While I wouldn't consider most of the piano music that I've mentioned above to be on the same level as Debussy & Ravel at their best--except for Prokofiev's Piano Sonatas 1-9 & "Visions Fugitives", & maybe certain individual works by other composers--nevertheless, I hope that you (& others) will make some interesting new discoveries.


----------



## chill782002

Georgy Catoire's piano music reminds me of Debussy in places.


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

This might be a slightly out-of-left-field recommendation, but Francois Couperin reminds me a lot of Debussy and Ravel. Now, obviously he's precedes them by two centuries so there is, in one sense, a huge stylistic gap between the baroque and the late romantic/early modern impressionists. However, Couperin's approach to composition, where pieces are like mini tone-poems often with titles of characters or locations, has a certain affinity with the impressionists. Ravel was undoubtedly influenced by him given that he dedicated a work to him, Le tombeau de Couperin. I'm fairly certain he was an influence on Debussy as well.


----------



## Jacck

I would pretty much bet that both Debussy and Ravel heavily studied Listz


----------



## Quartetfore

Debussy was a big "fan" of Grieg.


----------



## adamrowe

I haven't seen anyone mention Edward MacDowell! I think he's pretty awesome.


----------



## Quartetfore

adamrowe said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention Edward MacDowell! I think he's pretty awesome.


Pretty is a good way to describe his short works


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Nothing against Edward MacDowell but his musical language is pretty close to Tchaikovsky and has nothing to do with the music of Debussy (unless you mean the very early Debussy, but then you might as well be talking about Fauré).

This to my my mind is a rare example of piano music that's not only heavily influenced by Debussy but also quite magnificent in its own right:


----------



## endelbendel

George Antheil?


----------

